# 1 frozen embryo natural or medicated how to decide



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear all

I have 1 frozen embryo and am due a follow up consultation early Jan and I really don't know what todo for the best
When I prepared for the ICSI the buserilin down regulating drug made me really unwell with intense headaches despite 4 hourly paracetamol. I have a high pain and persistence record but I can't now shake the feeling that this drug did not help me emotionally 
But I want to optimise our chances so I'm prepared to do anything to help this work

Maybe the fact that I have very regular cycles around 26 to 28 days means I should choose a natural cycle and have progesterone injections to ensure my body is supporting the embryo as best as possible

Can anyone give me advice about what questions I should ask the Dr. To help me decide natural or frozen?

All advice appreciated

Good luck all

Diva


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I had 2 natural FET cycles, just with a tiny bit of oestrogen to make doubly make sure my lining was good and then progesterone support. It was much much less invasive than the ICSI cycles, but I did find pin pointing ovulation was a bit tricky. I would ask if they can scan you to check follicle size. Just to be open, neither of my cycles worked but I think this was due to frozen being less successful as well as the transfer maybe not being done at the exact right time. Good luck!


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Diva - I had the same dilemma. I have got one embryo left after I had already e fresh IVF and 2 medicated FETs. Luckily, the down regulation is not that bad for me, but I was worried to be put on medication for more than a month without any certainty that the blastocyst will thaw OK. This would have been the reason for going for a natural cycle. On the other side, my ovulation is all over the place and it would be very difficult to know for sure when it happens and I could risk my last embryo through my body not being prepared to receive it. In the end I have opted to go for a medicated cycle. At the end of the day my pain is less important than maximising the chances for the embryo to stick. I started the DR already and should have the transfer toward the end of Jan.

Good luck with whatever you decide is best for you.


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you hazelw and emma 1978
This journey is so hard I am trying to be as prepared as much as possible for my consultation on the 9th Jan 
We want to optimise our chances and wondering what to do to best prepare my body and mind 
Back on the vitamins from today and no more booze after tomorrow 
Maybe I'll dare to believe that 2015 could be our year


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Diva, I didn't get to choose, my consultant chose natural based on my hormone profile so hopefully yours will also decide what's best for you.

I didn't make alot of changes as my diet was fairly ok I just minimised caffeine and replaced it with lots of water, I ate lots of healthy fruit, veg and just any fresh clean food tbh for a few months before transfer, I took pregnacare daily prior to transfer and then daily after transfer I took 5mg folic acid, 10mg prednisolone (until 10 weeks pg) and 40mg clexane injection (until 12 weeks) so nothing massively life changing, I found it much more relaxing doing FET and not sure if that made some diff or not x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I did a triggered natural cycle. You need a follicle over 17mm then you take an hcg trigger shot as with a fresh cycle. You ovulate 40 hours later.

I have never got a positive on ovulation predictor tests, so they are no use for me. 

You need to take progesterone to 12 weeks unlike with a fully natural cycle but I need progesterone anyway.

I got a bfp 1st natural after 2x bfns on medicated. I also had an endometrial scratch and intralipids just in case, but I think the natural cycle was what made the difference. 

Good luck deciding.

x x


----------

